# Sharp gets desperately needed $120M investment from Qualcomm



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Source: ArsTechnica


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

I hope Sharp is able to survive. If the company closes due to the heavy debt, wonder if another company will purchase it or will that be it?? Hopefully Sharp will continue in one form or another so that the big LED TVs can still be around.


----------

